# Fun surprises



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

So a few months ago I paired up a Black Dutch buck with a Recessive Yellow (Aa) doe to add some size to my dutches. I really just expected 100% Black and Agouti Self (I had been promised the doe didn't carry s - and I already knew the buck carried both Blue and Chocolate, but didn't think it'd be relevant here). So imagine my surprise when the litter turned out to be 2 RY Piebald, 1 Black Tan, 1 Agouti and 1 Chocolate Tan Piebald  :lol: 
The babies are just short of two months old now and absolutely useless to me (except maybe for the Agouti buck that I've decided to keep for now). I don't ever make a litter that I don't need in my breeding plans, so I was incredibly disappointed with this lot in the beginning. However, they're all very cute of course, as all mice are, so I've forgiven them haha.


































































Sadly the RY Pied girl (the smallest one in some of the first pictures) had to be culled when they were a month all, as she stopped growing and fell ill. Anyhow, I just wanted to show you guys my useless, beautiful litter.


----------



## Cosmicmice (Jul 13, 2017)

Cute little buggers. I'd snap up those tans in a heartbeat if I could


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Cosmicmice said:


> Cute little buggers. I'd snap up those tans in a heartbeat if I could


Thank you  They do have the most adorable faces. Their tans aren't great, but definitely not awful either. I'm having trouble finding homes for them, but space is not an issue at the moment, so I'll keep them for now.


----------

